# US treasury Dept camera....



## cooljjay (Dec 19, 2008)

this was interesting bought this 60's konica camera at a thrift store yesterday for 10$, got home took it out of the case and it says it is owned by the us treasury dept. I wonder if this adds to the value of the camera? I wish it had a role of film in it still would be interesting to get it developed and see what kind of photos it had on it.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 19, 2008)

Probably not much, although it would've been worth a LOT more if Revenue Officer Joseph Stain had an 'l' in the right place


----------



## pm63 (Dec 19, 2008)

Aggressor said:


> Probably not much, although it would've been worth a LOT more if Revenue Officer Joseph Stain had an 'l' in the right place



Ha!

Even if it isn't particularly valuable, it's still a cool thing to have.


----------



## cooljjay (Dec 19, 2008)

I know, I was going to resale it but now I am going to keep it, how many people have a camera owned by the treasury.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 19, 2008)

It does add a little bit but not much. Unless was owned by someone famous. I would research the name of the owner, who knows, maybe he is famous for something.


----------

